# Ultra lightweight Brompton



## TripleG (30 Jul 2011)

How do I get a Brompton as light as possible? The only exception being the gears I need 3 to 6 gears. Look forward to hearing some comments.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2011)

Remove the saddle and seat post. Saddles are for lazy people.

Why do you need it to be light a possible?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (30 Jul 2011)

TripleG said:


> How do I get a Brompton as light as possible? The only exception being the gears I need 3 to 6 gears. Look forward to hearing some comments.




Titanium Seat post , Ti front and rear , S bars, no mudgaurds, no lights, change saddle , do you really need 3 speeds, 2 speeds may do you with a lower/higher chain ring?


----------



## Pottsy (30 Jul 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Titanium Seat post , Ti front and rear , S bars, no mudgaurds, no lights, change saddle , do you really need 3 speeds, 2 speeds may do you with a lower/higher chain ring?



What he says. 

In fact it describes my Brompton except I don't have the Ti seat post and I've got a Brooks saddle on it. 

I'm very happy with 2 speed, I even considered single speed. It's a good way of losing some more weight if it's not too hilly where you are. 

Also I believe that the Kojak tyres are lighter and faster than the standard Brompton Kevlars. I'm not sure about availability of lighter tubes in that size. There must be some Brompton Worlds participants on the forum who've been through all this?!?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (30 Jul 2011)

Pottsy said:


> What he says.
> 
> In fact it describes my Brompton except I don't have the Ti seat post and I've got a Brooks saddle on it.
> 
> ...




Mine is a P6 fully dressed with dyno hub, Brooks and mudgaurds, but I'm ( so far just) resisting an urge for a S2X as a summer bike.


----------



## Pottsy (30 Jul 2011)

Here's my S2L-X... 

The only other change recently is that I now have the firm elastomer, which does make it feel a bit more efficient and faster. 

Apologies for the slight thread hijack!

Edit: Hmmm, can't seem to attach a picture?!?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (30 Jul 2011)

Pottsy said:


> Here's my S2L-X...
> 
> The only other change recently is that I now have the firm elastomer, which does make it feel a bit more efficient and faster.
> 
> ...



Being an archetypal fat bastard, I had the uprated rubber bung from the start.


----------



## TripleG (30 Jul 2011)

I live in Sheffield so not sure I'd get away with 2 speed.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jul 2011)

you've been beaten to it


----------



## TripleG (30 Jul 2011)

Nice bike not sure this is off the shelf though and what does a normal Brompton weigh compared to this.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (30 Jul 2011)

TripleG said:


> I live in Sheffield so not sure I'd get away with 2 speed.



The weight in a 6 speed is mainly down to the 3 speed hub, there is no real penalty for the extra 6 speeds, apart from reliability.


----------



## TripleG (30 Jul 2011)

Are there any carbon fibre bromptons?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jul 2011)

TripleG said:


> Are there any carbon fibre bromptons?



not that i know of, but, there is a firm in america that makes titanium ones, last time i looked they cost about £14,000 iirc.


----------



## sabian92 (30 Jul 2011)

Is the weight saving honestly going to make that much difference?

Think of it this way - more weight to carry = more muscle you gain


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (30 Jul 2011)

sabian92 said:


> Is the weight saving honestly going to make that much difference?
> 
> Think of it this way - more weight to carry = more muscle you gain




Which = More weight! :-(


----------



## JNR (30 Jul 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Which = More weight! :-(



_Usefull_ weight this time, remember!


----------



## Pottsy (31 Jul 2011)

TripleG said:


> Nice bike not sure this is off the shelf though and what does a normal Brompton weigh compared to this.



A standard S2L-X is 9.8kg according to Brompton.


----------



## TripleG (31 Jul 2011)

Pottsy said:


> A standard S2L-X is 9.8kg according to Brompton.



And what is the weight of a six speed Brompton steel brompton standard?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (31 Jul 2011)

TripleG said:


> And what is the weight of a six speed Brompton steel brompton standard?



http://www.brompton.co.uk/page.asp?p=3060


----------



## Pottsy (31 Jul 2011)

TripleG said:


> And what is the weight of a six speed Brompton steel brompton standard?




Have a look at this part of the Brompton website, it gives the delta from a base of 0 grams for single speed, for all the different gearing options.

http://www.brompton.co.uk/explorer/bikes/index.asp?s=2

2 speed is +188g and 6 speed is +920g, so you've got an extra 732g between those options.


----------

